# Silversands email addy?  Need to pay maint fee



## purduealum91 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Gang,

My mother in law needs to pay her maint fee.  What email addy may I use to contact them in order for her to pay her bill?

Thanks!


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't had any luck lately. Colleen was on vacation the last time I sent an email and I just resent her this week and haen't got a reply.
v
levy2@goodtime.co.za

good luck!


----------



## beckham (Jan 14, 2008)

*Silver Sands levies*

I used levy2@goodtime.co.za on December 20 and saw my credit card charged on January 11. Now to get my units spacebanked!

---Barry


----------



## Dottie (Jan 20, 2008)

Anybody heard from Silversands yet?


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 20, 2008)

I call Silver Sands first and then fax my info. I deposited my 2009 week on 9/17/07.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 21, 2008)

Colleen took care of me last week.

Be persistant.


----------



## Dottie (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Steve--I just sent another email there


----------



## purduealum91 (Jan 29, 2008)

What telephone number have you been calling?  My mother-in-law can not get through.


----------



## Dottie (Feb 20, 2008)

I tried again to contact Silversands and received this response.  

From: Shiraz Sadiq <levy2@goodtime.co.za>
Subject: RE: Levy payment

Date: Wednesday, February 20, 2008, 4:32 AM


Good Day Dorothy,



Our fax no: 031 368 5647



I do apologise for not replying sooner.



I just started at the beginning of February.



Shiraz Sadiq

Debtors Clerk

Tel:   031 - 368 5642

Fax:  031 - 368 5647

Email:  levy2@goodtime.co.za


----------



## Dottie (Feb 25, 2008)

I faxed to 011 27-31-368-5647 and they did not receive it.  Is there something wrong with what I did?  I was using and AT&T card that said to dial 011 for overseas.


----------



## rjray (Mar 18, 2008)

*Silversand Payments*

Hello

I also paid my fees in early January and have not had weeks deposited yet. I think i will just be persistent and hope that works.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 19, 2008)

I called the phone number given.  With a cheap phone card the call was less than $2.  I spoke to Shadik, gave him my credit  card number.  He ran it thru while I was on the phone.  My week was in my account an approved a couple of days later.  Easy way to do it.  It traded better than I expected.  I used it quickly.


----------



## cerralee (May 15, 2008)

*getting through*

I usually pay by e-mail and I keep getting a response that my message timed out after a day or two.  Anyone had any luck lately?


----------

